# 20 gal



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Is it possible to build a 10-20 gallon tank for under $50?


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

i think it would be cheaper to buy it off craigslist.


----------



## volkspider (Aug 25, 2009)

You should be able to buy them new for less than that. Heck, I saw a 10 gallon glass tank at Walmart a couple days ago for $12. And I saw a 20-long at my LFS this morning for, I think, $39.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

i agree with Volkspider........it would be cheaper to purchase one than build one, unless your looking for a certain dimension to fit a certain space................My walmart also sells 10 gallon tanks for arond $13.......Its just the tank and nothing else, but a sponge filter and air pump and your still under $40...........


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't need a new tank but my mom has been thinking about getting a 10 or 20 gallon tank in the dinning room so I thought I'd check if it could be built or where cheep ones were sold.


----------

